# Amplificador de Auriculares 9V para instrumento



## awa (Feb 5, 2009)

Eso un amplificador para auriculares a 9V con entrada para nuestro instrumento y entrada de audio para hacer la mezclatodo con un consumo max de 7.5mA
Es un amplificador que encontre en la Web con una pequeña modificacion en la entrada, para poder usar nuestro instrumento mezclado.
Lo mas importante, partes que se consiguen muy facil echo con un amplificador operacional NE5532 y unos pocos condensadores y resistencias.

Materiales
2 x 33k mezcla de entrada de bajo.
2x 20k

R2,R3_____68K 1/4W Resistors 
R4,R6 _____ 280K 
C1,C2,C6_________4µ7 25V Electrolytic Capacitors 
C3,C7___________22pF 50V Ceramic Capacitors 
C4,C5,C8_______220µF 25V Electrolytic Capacitors 


IC1__________NE5532 Low noise Dual Op-amp

J1____________3.5mm Stereo Jack Socket

SW1____________SPST Slide or toggle switch

B1_______________9V PP3 Alkaline battery

Clip for PP3 Battery
Fuente Original http://www.redcircuits.com/Page119.htm

Cuando tenga el PCB lo cuelgo por aquí..
SAlu2


----------



## marvel (Feb 23, 2009)

Este es otro simple y util amplificador para audifonos..


----------



## rash (Feb 24, 2009)

...otro estereo para quitarra eléctrica con entrada adicional de música, tiene muy buena pinta, voy a armarlo a ver como funciona... 
saludos...


----------



## awa (Abr 9, 2009)

Despues de probarlo bastante el circuito inicial encontre un par de cosas que no se solucionar, no son graves pero se pueden mejorar asi que si alguin me tira un cable se agradece...

El circuito me da la imprecion que recorta demaciado los agudos pierde algo de brillo.
Y lo otro es cuando conecto el bajo, si es activo sale bien, pero cuando es pasivo queda sin nada de brillo, sale muy grave, ademas el control de tono del instrumento cuando es pasivo deja de funcionar, la verad no se si sera un tema de impedancias.
desde ya gracias...
Salu2...

R2,R3,R4,R6_____68K 1/4W Resistors
C1,C2,C6_________4µ7 25V Electrolytic Capacitors
C3,C7___________22pF 50V Ceramic Capacitors
C4,C5,C8_______220µF 25V Electrolytic Capacitors
IC1__________NE5532 Low noise Dual Op-amp


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2009)

awa dijo:
			
		

> Despues de probarlo bastante el circuito inicial encontre un par de cosas que no se solucionar, no son graves pero se pueden mejorar asi que si alguin me tira un cable se agradece...
> 
> El circuito me da la imprecion que recorta demaciado los agudos pierde algo de brillo.
> Y lo otro es cuando conecto el bajo, si es activo sale bien, pero cuando es pasivo queda sin nada de brillo, sale muy grave, ademas el control de tono del instrumento cuando es pasivo deja de funcionar, la verad no se si sera un tema de impedancias.
> ...



Cuando excitas el amplificador desde el bajo, la impendancia de entrada del amplificador de solo 1Kohm. Aunque conozco muy poco de las pastillas de los bajos, es probable que esta sea una carga excesivamente grande para el modo pasivo. Por que no probás de cambiar esas resistencias por 47K o 100K a ver que pasa, y luego nos contás?

Saludos!


----------



## awa (Abr 10, 2009)

Hola obiZavalla gracias de nuevo por responder...
Te cuento que cambie las resistencias de la entrada del instrumento y si ahora puedo regular el tono desde el instrumento,
coloque de 82k pero restaba mucho volumen anque si funcionaba el control de tono y termine colocando 10k que hera lo que tenia y funciono aunque tendria que probar con alguna de 47k que me dijistes pero no tenia por aqui.

Aun asi el con las de 10k el volumen es mas bajó que antes, ¿se puede aumentar el volumen del instrumento sin tener que tocar las resistencias de ganancia que son R4 y6?.

Y en cuanto a que perdia brillo, cometi un error con los condensadores me los vendieron como 22p pero casi no se veia la inscripcion, y despues de medirlos resultaron ser de 22n en vez de p.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2009)

awa dijo:
			
		

> Hola obiZavalla gracias de nuevo por responder...
> Te cuento que cambie las resistencias de la entrada del instrumento y si ahora puedo regular el tono desde el instrumento,
> coloque de 82k pero restaba mucho volumen anque si funcionaba el control de tono y termine colocando 10k que hera lo que tenia y funciono aunque tendria que probar con alguna de 47k que me dijistes pero no tenia por aqui.
> 
> Aun asi el con las de 10k el volumen es mas bajó que antes, ¿se puede aumentar el volumen del instrumento sin tener que tocar las resistencias de ganancia que son R4 y6?.



Seguro que va a disminuir el volumen, peropor lo menos ya sabemos la falla original.
Al cambiar esas resistencias has cambiado la ganancia de la etapa, disminuyéndola. Ahora hay que aumentarla y para eso hay que sacar algunas cuentitas. La ganancia original era de 68 (68K/1K), así que ahora, si tenés 10K a la entrada vas a hacer: R4=R6=10K*68= 680K
Poné R4 y R6 de 680K y te debería dar el nivel de salida original.

De todas formas, yo subiría un poco mas las resistencias de entrada, tipo de 10K a 22K o 47K, para segurarme de no cargar la etapa de tono en modo pasivo. Vas a tener que recalcular R4 y R6 con esos nuevos valores, pero ya viste que es fácil.



			
				awa dijo:
			
		

> Y en cuanto a que perdia brillo, cometi un error con los condensadores me los vendieron como 22p pero casi no se veia la inscripcion, y despues de medirlos resultaron ser de 22n en vez de p.



Ahora vas a tener que cambiar los dos capacitores, por que con R4 y R6 en 680K los amplificador te van a filtrar en 10KHz. Para evitar eso, cambiá los capacitores C3 y C7 por unos de 4.7 o 3.3 pF. Si ves que te molestan, los podés quitar directamente, ya que los NE5532 están internamente compensados y no necesariamente requieren esos capacitores, que son los que evitan oscilaciones.

Probá y contanos.

Saludos!


----------



## awa (Abr 10, 2009)

Entiendo, pero el tema es que en realidad 68k/1k no creo que fuese la ganancia original ya que el circuito original es el siguiente.





http://www.redcircuits.com/Page119.htm
y yo le hice la modificacion para conectar el bajo, pero claro lo mio fe a prueba y error ya que mis conociemientos son bastante limitados, no hice ningun calculo. el circuito original como ves es para una entrada de linea y lo modicfique para poder agregarle el instrumento sin perder el estereo de la entrada de linea hice los calcules que me dijistes pero claro la ganancia original esta dada para una entrada de linea no de microfono las resistencias para la entrada de linea R1 y R5 son de 18k
eso daria 68k/18k=3.77*45k=169k pero esto seria para una entrada de linea, o la relacion se mantiene tanto para linea como para microfono?.

aqui he visto que se pone una resistencia de al menos 1M en paralelo con el instrumento pero no se se aplica aqui tambien y como ya que la entrada es estereo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about26455.html


----------



## awa (Abr 11, 2009)

Bueno lo que hice ahora es poner 2 resistencias de 33k en la entrada del instrumento y probe uno de los canales con un preset y lo que me resulto fue a una resistencia de unos 300k y al final lo deje en 280k en los 2 canales que llegue con unas resistencias que tenia, despues talvez ponga un pote estereo de unos 250k 0 algo asi y una resistencia menor.
Y en la entrada de linea le aumentye las resistencias a 100k. y bueno quedo funcionando mejor, pero bueno fue a prueba sin calculos, asi que no se si es la mejor configuracion.

Para hacerlo activo pasivo bastaria con colocarle un interruptor que agregue una resistencia a la entrada del instrumento?

En fin gracias nuevament ezavalla por la guia que me distes... 
Salu2...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2009)

awa dijo:
			
		

> Bueno lo que hice ahora es poner 2 resistencias de 33k en la entrada del instrumento y probe uno de los canales con un preset y lo que me resulto fue a una resistencia de unos 300k y al final lo deje en 280k en los 2 canales que llegue con unas resistencias que tenia, despues talvez ponga un pote estereo de unos 250k 0 algo asi y una resistencia menor.
> Y en la entrada de linea le aumentye las resistencias a 100k. y bueno quedo funcionando mejor, pero bueno fue a prueba sin calculos, asi que no se si es la mejor configuracion.



No está mal que lo hagas así, siempre es una buena medida cuando todo lo demás falla. Yo pensé que ese circuito era de una viola y vos lo habías modificado, así que no conocía los valores originales de los componentes. De todas formas, si te anda bien así, todo está OK.
La entrada de línea te ha quedado ahora con una ganancia de 2.8 (280K/100K), lo cual es bastante bueno y está cerca del estándar actual. No lo toques que así está bien.



			
				awa dijo:
			
		

> Para hacerlo activo pasivo bastaria con colocarle un interruptor que agregue una resistencia a la entrada del instrumento?



Ni idea que es "hacerlo pasivo". SI me lo explicás tal vez pueda ayudarte.

Saludos!


----------



## awa (Abr 11, 2009)

Un bajo es pasivo cunado tiene solo las pastillas, y activo cuando tierne un pequeño preamp dentro.

Entonces se toma en cuenta la entrada de mayor resistencia en este caso la de entrada de linea que es de 100k y no la del instrumento que son de 33k.?

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2009)

awa dijo:
			
		

> Un bajo es pasivo cunado tiene solo las pastillas, y activo cuando tierne un pequeño preamplificador dentro.
> 
> Entonces se toma en cuenta la entrada de mayor resistencia en este caso la de entrada de linea que es de 100k y no la del instrumento que son de 33k.?



Gracias por la explicación! De instrumentos no sé NADA!
El problema con que sea pasivo es que la señal de salida es mas baja que cuando usa el pre, así que yo usaría las mismas entradas de 33K pero aumentaría la ganancia al doble o triple, para probar que tal.
Si la mandás por la de línea, no vas a escuchar nada, por que la ganancia es muy pequeña en esas entradas.

Saludos!


----------



## awa (Abr 12, 2009)

es que como está es para un pasivo, o sea entrada de instrumento 33k las que tambien hacen la separacion del estereo, las de entrada de linea de 100k y ganancia de 280k, pero viendo como es el tema tendria que simplemente agregar una resistenca antes de las de 33k para bajar la señal para cuando cuando es activo.
Muchas gracias ezavalla por tu tiempo y ayuda sus un champ!...
SAlu2...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2009)

awa dijo:
			
		

> es que como está es para un pasivo, o sea entrada de instrumento 33k las que tambien hacen la separacion del estereo, las de entrada de linea de 100k y ganancia de 280k, pero viendo como es el tema tendria que simplemente agregar una resistenca antes de las de 33k para bajar la señal para cuando cuando es activo.



Así es. Es la forma mas simple de hacerlo. Tratá de mantener la resistencia lo mas pequeña posible compatible con tus necesidades de ganancia, para que no aumente el nivel de ruido a la entrada.


Saludos!


----------



## awa (Ago 28, 2009)

Pido disculpas pense que ya habia aclarado esto de las modificaciones...
esta es la configracion final y que tengo funcionando.


Materiales 
R2,R3_____68K 1/4W Resistors 
R4,R6 _____ 280K 
C1,C2,C6_________4µ7 25V Electrolytic Capacitors 
C3,C7___________22pF 50V Ceramic Capacitors "No los puse" 
C4,C5,C8_______220µF 25V Electrolytic Capacitors 

IC1__________NE5532 Low noise Dual Op-amp 

J1____________3.5mm Stereo Jack Socket 

SW1____________SPST Slide or toggle switch 

B1_______________9V PP3 Alkaline battery 

Clip for PP3 Battery

En cuanto al ruido, no he tenido problemas, y eso que lo tengo sin apantallar.
Salu2...


----------



## pelado27 (Mar 17, 2014)

Lo armé y funciona muy bien.. y eso que lo monté en una caja de fósforos jaja

Muy útil para estudio, con unos buenos auriculares suena muy bien el bajo..

Cualquier consulta avisen!!




awa dijo:


> Pido disculpas pense que ya habia aclarado esto de las modificaciones...
> esta es la configracion final y que tengo funcionando.
> 
> Materiales
> ...






			
				chacarock dijo:
			
		

> hola, hay algunas imagenes que no puedo ver, y no estoy entendiendo si hablan del circuito de REDCIRCUIT o del archivo PDF, alguien podria aclararme, saludos



Hola chacarock!! el circuito definitivo es que el que está en el último mensaje de Awa.

La discusión surgió porque el de REDCIRCUIT es el que usó como base y luego le agregó la modificación para que tenga una entrada más para música, metrónomo o lo que quieras meter.

Saludos!!


----------

